# Enneagram in Game of Thrones



## ColdWindsRising

Night Huntress said:


> Yo, I'm not particularly concerned about Game of Thrones, but I'm interested in where you got your information about 6s not being questioners and skeptics at heart. 6s are probably the type MOST concerned with always questioning reality, questioning everyone's assumptions, constantly going round and round in mental loops of anxiety because they always need to know what is MOST true. What if this is false? What if I've got it all wrong? What if something bad really is around the corner? What if I could see this differently? What if I missed a possibility? _What if_??????????
> 
> And yes this applies to existing traditions as well. Some 6s can dutifully abide by them to assuage their fears, but I assure you that the vast majority of 6s will not trust anything until they have subjected it to rigorous mental scrutiny. So much so that they often hinder themselves from taking action because they're not sure if they're taking the right steps; sometimes it is more efficient to just trust something and go with the flow.
> 
> A typical 1 would actually consider so much doubt counter-productive to taking action. They have a far stronger sense of knowing when they are right and when to swiftly move forward than a 6 does. They are indeed extremely meticulous, but they trust their process and the standards they apply to it more than a 6 is likely to. There is a reason type 1 is in the gut triad and 6 is in the head triad.
> 
> As for self-criticism, I assure you 6s can be just as hard on themselves as 1s can. But a 6 is less likely to dislike themselves in terms of being bad and corrupt, and more likely to criticize themselves for being afraid.


Thank you for your very sound criticisms. It made me completely rethink the One-Six differences.
You are right that Sixes question everything. I still feel like there's a difference, but I still have to find where that difference lies exactly. One difference might be that Sixes want to find something they trust completely, something they don't have to question, while Ones believe that that doesn't exist.
Concerning self-reproach, I see another difference, but correct me if I'm wrong. Ones seem to dig deeper into their minds and sub-consciouses to find their true rationales. They tend to blame themselves more for the intentions and emotions behind their actions, while Sixes blame themselves more for the consequences of their actions. Do you think there is some truth in this?
I'll continue to think about the subject.


----------



## Endologic

Tywin Lannister: INTJ
Tyrion Lannister: ENTP
Jaime Lannister: ESTP
Cersei Lannister: ESTJ
Joffrey Baratheon Lannister: Psychopath ESFP
Myrcella Baratheon Lannister: ISFP
Tommen Baratheon Lannister: ISFJ

Eddard Stark: ISFJ
Catelyn Tully Stark: ISTJ
Robb Stark: ESTJ?
Jon "Snow" Targaryen: INFJ?
Sansa Stark: ISTJ
Arya Stark: INTJ (Possibly ISTP)
Brandon Stark: INTP?
Rickon Stark: ISFJ?

Daenerys Targaryen: Not sure anymore


* . . .*


Is this the wrong typology system?


* *





Too bad it isn't.


----------



## typethisperson

what about the show's Arya and Sansa's enneagram types? people seem to flip flop on their enneagram types like they do with Cersei.


----------



## zethmal

1: Danaerys, Ned, Stannis, Robb, Melisandre, High Sparrow
2: Catelyn, Sansa
3: Margaery, Cersei, Littlefinger, Joffrey, Jaime, Renly
4: Viserys, Rhaegar
5: Varys, Roose Bolton, Jaqen, Qyburn, Doran Martell, Jojen Reed
6: Theon, Brienne, Samwell, Jorah, Davos, Alliser Thorne, Podrick
7: Ramsay, Tyrion, Oberyn, Robert Baratheon, Thoros, Daario, Ygritte, Bronn
8: Arya, Tywin, Tormund, Sandor, Olenna, Drogo, Yara/Asha
9: Jon, Bran, Tommen, Hodor, Gilly, Gendry


----------



## bigkoumanefor

you can check Katherine lefauvre - I think it is well written ? on facebook, she typed as well all the characters


----------



## Lucky_charm7

[
I'm not an expert on the Instinctual Variants. I haven't been able to discover even my own variant. A few thoughts:
Sp: Ned Stark, Arya Stark, Cersei Lannister, Tywin Lannister
Sx: Jaime Lannister, Theon Greyjoy, Oberyn Martell
So: Sansa Stark, Renly Baratheon, Davos Seaworth

Well, what do you think?
Petyr Balish is absolutely a 5w4 sx/so. 5w4 sx tend to over romantize one person and focus most of their limited energy on that person. Peyter does this with Catelyn from a very young age. He is fairly unemotional when it comes to anyone but her. 
I would argue that Arya is more a So 8 than a SP 8 for some reason. SP 8s tend to be more angry at the world due to a superiority complex. They want to protect themselves and their self-esteem. Arya is more angry and controlling due to social injustices and the idea of protecting her loved ones. 
Also, Dany is very much an 8w9 in my opinion. She seems to constantly have the struggle of wanting control and power, but also wanting to keep peace. Not to mention, when she starts the show she is very much in stress which means she'll take on qualities of a type five. This is why she comes off as reclused and reserved.


----------

